# FRUITY APPLE-PEAR BUTTER....LF + Exc



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

FRUITY APPLE-PEAR BUTTER 
"1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" by Surrey Books 

Makes: 36 Servings (2 tablespoons each) 

- 1 pound firm, ripe pears, peeled, cored, chopped 
- 1 pound Rome apples, peeled, cored, chopped 
- 1 can (12 ounces) frozen apple juice concentrate 
- 1 tablespoon lemon juice 
- 1 teaspoon orange peel, finely shredded 
- 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
- 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F. Combine pears, apples, and apple juice concentrate in a large saucepan and heat to boiling. Reduce heat and simmer, covered, about 20 minutes or until pears and apples are tender. Process pear-apple mix in food processor until smooth, in batches if necessary. Pour into 9-inch baking pan; add remaining ingredients. Bake for 2 to 2-1/2 hours, stirring every half hour, until thick 
enough to mound on a spoon. Serve warm or cold on biscuits or toast . Can also be used in recipes as a substitute for sugar. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 31, Fat: 0.1 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Sodium: 2 mg, Protein: 0.1 g, Carbohydrate: 7.8 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1/2 Fruit


----------

